# Volume Brewed 2009



## winkle (21/12/09)

Still have one or two batches to go this year so I could add 40 odd litres yet but to date its around 1065 litres (53 batches).
 
In my defence, I did provide beers for a few parties.


----------



## jimmy01 (21/12/09)

winkle said:


> Still have one or two batches to go this year so I could add 40 odd litres yet but to date its around 1065 litres (53 batches).
> 
> In my defence, I did provide beers for a few parties.



Only 18 x 24l batches for me this year - and thats split 50/50 with my mate. 432 litres total


----------



## Gout (21/12/09)

its been a very sad year for brewing here.... 3 brews - 230Lt only


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/12/09)

Where's the poll? These threads normally have a poll!


----------



## Snow (21/12/09)

We wanna poll! We wanna poll!

Personally, I brewed around 480L in 21 batches.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## KHB (21/12/09)

I brewed 685lt over 23 batches.


F%#K ME


----------



## warra48 (21/12/09)

17 batches at 23 litres each = 391 litres
Plus a probable batch of APA post Christmas.


----------



## Adamt (21/12/09)

Brewed a massive, enviable total of about 65L over 3 batches... one of those batches was turfed 

I know what my New Year's Resolution is going to be.


----------



## cdbrown (21/12/09)

29 batches, 626L 
3 batches were infected
5 batches were for others
6 batches currently in kegs being consumed.

Man I love brewing!!


----------



## benno1973 (21/12/09)

360L over 14 batches, but some of that went to the neighbours...


----------



## raven19 (21/12/09)

Approximately 16 batches x 25L = 400L ish for me.

Will up the ante more next year too.


----------



## BottleBitch (21/12/09)

Now let me see, 

8 months at LCB = a lot 
4 months at WR = a bit 
and two home brews for the LCB home brewing comp = 46L

So by homebrew to workbrew ratio is not very good at all, I think I should pull my finger out next year and actually finish my 1hl homebrew setup. 

Cheers 

Brett


----------



## Cocko (21/12/09)

Oh dear!  



View attachment 34059


----------



## Pollux (21/12/09)

32 batches @ an average of 22L each....

704L.........Damn, that's almost scary....


----------



## planner (21/12/09)

Bought the kit in May. To date 21 batches, so 440ish for me.

Aiming to keep 3 months supply in stock (haven't worked out that volume yet). Looking at about 1 batch per fortnight consumption once stocks are built.

Agreed, best that SWMBO doesn't read this. Prob best that she doesn't venture into my shed as well.


Planner


----------



## ashby (21/12/09)

385 litres for me in my first year. That would take approximately 1.3 hours for my heart to pump through that amount (of blood).


----------



## T.D. (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long



:lol: 

It would be at least 4" if you brewed lagers...


----------



## Adamt (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long



Alcohol induced erectile dysfunction? :unsure:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/12/09)

MMMM lets see......... 1,308ltrs over 21 batches   


BYB


----------



## beerDingo (21/12/09)

I've done roughly 7 x 75 litre = 525 litre's in the last half year.

And massive guestimate of 7 x 40 litre = 280 (but probably did more(too long ago to remember)) in first half year.

So roughly 805 litres.

Oh my, that's roughly 100 slabs of micro... 2 slabs a week (not to mention all the beer that was bought while out of homebrew stocks). Umm, that's 65 slabs in the last half year!

Not sure if I like these numbers...


----------



## mxd (21/12/09)

14 x 20ltr since nov 1, so 280 lts or 140 ltrs a month


----------



## mika (21/12/09)

2 months in Africa put a bit of a hole in production.
11 batches so far, with a 12th in a day or two (maybe). So thus far, batch size is 25L so 275L, but then I only get 20L of beer from each batch, so really only 220L. Need to get busy next year, bought way too much commerical stuff again.


----------



## Barry (21/12/09)

65 x 20L (approx) 1300 L but a few got over smoked.


----------



## Pete2501 (21/12/09)

Ginger, sparkling, sparkling, pale ale, ginger, amber ale, amber ale, pale ale. 

180ltrs.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (21/12/09)

I just roughly worked out what i've brewed, works to just over a litre a day... Doesn't seem like I drink that much :huh:


----------



## WarmBeer (21/12/09)

13 batches (2 of 'em AG) at about 20 lt each = 260 lt.

I feel like such a lightweight...


----------



## zebba (21/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> 13 batches (2 of 'em AG) at about 20 lt each = 260 lt.
> 
> I feel like such a lightweight...


You've beaten me by about 60 litres... 9 batches I think @ around 22lt each.


----------



## porky (21/12/09)

This was the first full year of AG brews. Make single and double batches.

Gross liters into fermenters..2279

Net liters into kegs or bottles 2047

5.6 lt per day. We don't drink all this, have thirsty friends  

So 232 liters went out with the yeast cakes....what a waste h34r: 

Cheers,
bud


----------



## chappo1970 (21/12/09)

Over 48 AG batches 1764lt... Add another 336lts of kits and bits. 

I drunk it all myself! Speaking of? Does anyone have a viable healthy liver? It's going to a reasonably good home only abused Friday to Sunday without exception.

Lost about 400lts to wild yeast infections :angry:


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long



A nice big car might help you to feel better about your _short_cummings.. :unsure: 

I have brewed 771L over 23 batches this year..


----------



## mckenry (21/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Lost about 400lts to wild yeast infections :angry:



Has this been sorted Chappo?


----------



## T.D. (21/12/09)

This thread is starting to explain quite a bit...


----------



## dpadden (21/12/09)

380L


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long



As a wise person once told me... Leave it alone, it will grow.  

Warren -


----------



## cliffo (21/12/09)

Roughly 960L this year.

From memory I think thats a bit down on '08 volumes.


----------



## leiothrix (21/12/09)

14 batches @ 23L -> 322L all to myself.

Plus I'll be getting in another 2 or 3 batches over the christmas-new year period.


----------



## devo (21/12/09)

This subject pops up every year but I can never recall how many batches I've brewed. I'm pretty sure I made it through about 4 or so 25kg sacks of base malt. :huh:


----------



## Paul H (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long



my penis is only 3 inches long wide  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## absinthe (21/12/09)

devo said:


> This subject pops up every year but I can never recall how many batches I've brewed. I'm pretty sure I made it through about 4 or so 25kg sacks of base malt. :huh:



im much the same lol i used about 5 sacks of barley (i make my own malt,, have never bought any malts yet) plus the othere brewing and water distilling i do


----------



## Pollux (21/12/09)

I had to go back through beersmith to find my number of batches....

Is there a function to be able to get a report like the one Cocko posted?


----------



## Darren (21/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Over 48 AG batches 1764lt... Add another 336lts of kits and bits.
> 
> I drunk it all myself! Speaking of? Does anyone have a viable healthy liver? It's going to a reasonably good home only abused Friday to Sunday without exception.
> 
> Lost about 400lts to wild yeast infections :angry:




You've got to be joking? That equivalent of 177 cartons of beer?

cheers

Darren

EDIT: about 180 litres, well down on previous years


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/12/09)

430L

But a few batches were dumped 

Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (21/12/09)

I think about 10 batches only (20L). I hope to do about 30 or more next year.


----------



## DKS (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long


 You're my new best friend. Stand next to me. Is there a brew calc ie: Ltrs : inches for this?  
I did 19batches x23ltrs or so. About 400ltrs Looks like a bit smaller, I mean less than average but still having fun with it.
Daz


----------



## BobtheBrewer (21/12/09)

winkle said:


> Still have one or two batches to go this year so I could add 40 odd litres yet but to date its around 1065 litres (53 batches).
> 
> In my defence, I did provide beers for a few parties.




Only 41 brews, 902 litres this year. Must have been crook. Oh yeah, I was away for 9 weeks, and I had a bit of help with a few kegs. Still have about 6 doz bottles from same.


----------



## j1gsaw (21/12/09)

550L approx.


----------



## brotom7 (21/12/09)

450l and I'm a bit worried about the consumption, will focus on lower %'s lagers next year I think and just brew a few high %'s for special occasions.


----------



## blublurag (21/12/09)

My debut year....27 batches = 621 litres. Might get one more in just after Xmas.


----------



## white.grant (21/12/09)

20 batches for 440L. 

And there I was thinking I'd hardly brewed this year.

cheers

grant


----------



## chappo1970 (21/12/09)

Darren said:


> You've got to be joking? That equivalent of 177 cartons of beer?



You caught me Darren. I lied about drinking it myself. I was brewing for my FIL, Father and a mate. Around 180 240lts a month plus or minus a double batch here and there for comps etc. Since given up on that as it was taking the gloss of the whole brewing exerience.

Chap Chap


----------



## Fourstar (21/12/09)

36 batches or 648-684L of keged beer which is the important figure (pre packaging doesn't mean much until you read the below). Oh, that 18L or 19L kegs, whatever way you look at it for that figure.

The scary thing is I sacrifice 3-4L every time to trub, filter and excess that i cannot be arsed bottling. Thats anywhere up to 7.5 kegs of beer going down the drain!!!!!  

Maybe i should do one of those allsorts kegs.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/12/09)

I cant remember...Bloody Aluminium pots


----------



## randyrob (21/12/09)

About 15 batches of 23L 

so 345L or 65% less than last year........


----------



## DKS (21/12/09)

Chappo said:


> You caught me Darren. I lied about drinking it myself. I was brewing for my FIL, Father and a mate. Around 180 240lts a month plus or minus a double batch here and there for comps etc. Since given up on that as it was taking the gloss of the whole brewing exerience.
> 
> Chap Chap



You wicked man. :lol:


----------



## InCider (21/12/09)

When my eyes go yellow I slow down.


----------



## pjwhite5 (21/12/09)

Only managed about 475 litres this year, now that I write this i feel some what inadequate. Anyway I promise next year I will do better.

cheers

PJ


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/09)

KoNG said:


> my penis is only 3 inches long



So is mine, I had it tattoed "WENDY". However depending who I'm with it also reads "Welcome to South East QueEnsland and have a Nice DaY"


----------



## devo (21/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I cant remember...Bloody Aluminium pots



hahaha :lol:


----------



## Pollux (21/12/09)

mmmm, just realised my totals are only since I went AG, which was March......That works out to 2.6L per day..............


----------



## Peteoz77 (21/12/09)

1150 litres so far... gonna brew one more time before the year is up...

I have a LOT of it left in Kegs though... about 10 of those are full as well


----------



## Cocko (21/12/09)

Pollux said:


> I had to go back through beersmith to find my number of batches....
> 
> Is there a function to be able to get a report like the one Cocko posted?



Using beeralchemy software for mac... not sure about BS!

It does grain and hops break downs too! Very cool.....

Surely Beersmith can do it?

Grain break down:

Eg:

View attachment 34080


----------



## Synthetase (21/12/09)

Approximately 400 litres of beer and 65 litres of mead.


----------



## clarkey7 (21/12/09)

618L from 29 batches.....last year I made 29 batches too - scary.
I think I made 2 kit beers each year. Spank me later.

PB


----------



## chappo1970 (22/12/09)

Here's some scary stats I dug up last night while cleaning the brewery...

528 kgs of grain, adjuncts and sugaz.
96 yeast cultures/packets
7.6kgs of hops
3168lt of water
7 x 9kg bottles of gas
Average cost of brew $33.20

I know I have too much time on my hands...


Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (22/12/09)

29 Batches
608.5 L
147 KG Grain
1.841 KG Hops
9 different yeast strains

With probably another two or three batches before years end!

Cheers


----------



## mckenry (22/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Here's some scary stats I dug up last night while cleaning the brewery...
> 
> 528 kgs of grain, adjuncts and sugaz.
> 96 yeast cultures/packets
> ...


Hey Chappo,
I asked earlier in the thread. You must have missed it, or I missed your reply.
How did you go with that wild yeast infection? Is it all sorted?


----------



## Roscoe (22/12/09)

It's scary when you add it up.
22 brews for 893 lts.
Must have had a lot of visitors during the year.
Anyone would tend to think we like BEER.

Cheers Roscoe :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/12/09)

mckenry said:


> Hey Chappo,
> I asked earlier in the thread. You must have missed it, or I missed your reply.
> How did you go with that wild yeast infection? Is it all sorted?



Sorry I must have missed that Mckenry.

I would dearly love to say I have it solved  but in reality it hasn't lifted it's ugly head for over a 2 months now but I am sure it is lurking somewhere waiting to bite me in the ass  . It is a weird one as it seems to come and go.

I have tried all sorts of methods under advisement but in reality it comes and then it goes. I have even had a double batch fermented in 2 different fermenters side by side in the same fridge at the same time with the same wort and yeast. One batch was infected the other wasn't. At first I thought it was maybe the fermenter and tap so I pulled it down and cleaned in thoroughly and marked it. Next brew fermented in it and no infection in either brew. Has me tossed to be honest. Most brewers that visit the brewer comment on how clean it is but that doesn't seem to make any difference to the outcome. I have given up trying to fight it and just have to accept from time to time I will have spoilage due to wild yeast infections. Might try screwys suggestion next and spray the brewery with good yeast from the cake?

Chap Chap


----------



## QldKev (22/12/09)

Not sure how much I have brewed, but I know one think... I've drunk way too much..

QldKev


----------



## ben_sa (22/12/09)

first batch in 3 years went down last night.....

So 20 litres :'(


----------



## QldKev (22/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Sorry I must have missed that Mckenry.
> 
> I would dearly love to say I have it solved  but in reality it hasn't lifted it's ugly head for over a 2 months now but I am sure it is lurking somewhere waiting to bite me in the ass  . It is a weird one as it seems to come and go.
> 
> ...




Going back a few years I had an issue with on and off again infections. I ended up throwing all my fermentors and taps; I wasn't using the jerry cans/cubes at that stage so that made it a bit cheaper. It resolved the issue. 

I would at a min throw every tap you have and get a new set.

QldKev


----------



## clay (22/12/09)

19 batches of vol between 20 and 26L . Average around 23L . 19 X 23 = 437L


----------



## clean brewer (22/12/09)

I have brewed about 717 litres this year, being my 1st full AG Year(only did my 1st in Nov 08), Im chuffed.  

Out of that total, I have 44ltrs in Cubes, 44ltrs in Fermenters and about 30ltrs in Kegs, I have also had about 40ltrs for swap beers and taken about 40ltrs to Swaps for Consumption....

So, I have drunk about 519ltrs+ by myself which averages out to about a bit over 1 Carton per week which im happy with.... 

2010 will see me with a new Job and I will only be able to drink for 2 weeks out of 4 weeks..  The 2 weeks on it will be good though...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## andreic (22/12/09)

0  

I am on a brewing sabbatical...

I should look for the 2008 thread and post there perhaps to make myself feel better.


----------



## crundle (22/12/09)

Started AG this year in April, and have made 19 x 23 litre brews since then, so 437 litres.

At the moment I have 100 litres of beer ready to go for Christmas and into the New Year, so no more brewing for at least a few weeks for me......


Crundle


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/09)

53 brews, four of them tossed so that's 48. At an average of 24 litres that's 1152 litres drunk. Hey that's a neat 144 slabs. Well bugger me dead  

So that's why I occasionally run out, and have to buy in a carton of Oettinger. Also since going off the 2L PETs I've mysteriously collected 40 Coopers tallies and 50 Bavaria tallies so I guess I must have drunk them at some stage but don't remember. Much. :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (22/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Over 48 AG batches 1764lt... Add another 336lts of kits and bits.
> 
> I drunk it all myself! Speaking of? Does anyone have a viable healthy liver? It's going to a reasonably good home only abused Friday to Sunday without exception.
> 
> Lost about 400lts to wild yeast infections :angry:


I do know of a liver, but I have dibs on it as well as a decent pair of eyes, in case mine pack it in at some stage.
It's all legit. It was a bet you understand. Also have a spare finger, which is mine if ever separated from a mate's hand. Even crazier bet.



BribieG said:


> 53 brews, four of them tossed so that's 48. At an average of 24 litres that's 1152 litres drunk. Hey that's a neat 144 slabs. Well bugger me dead
> 
> So that's why I occasionally run out, and have to buy in a carton of Oettinger. Also since going off the 2L PETs I've mysteriously collected 40 Coopers tallies and 50 Bavaria tallies so I guess I must have drunk them at some stage but don't remember. Much. :beer:



Mathematics is not your strong suit, Mr G?

Les


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/09)

It's 10.30 QLD time but I only went to night school B)


----------



## Barley Belly (22/12/09)

Started late this year mid April due to moving house

Since then:- 

29 x 22ltr batches = 638litres

13 x All Grain

6 x Kit & Bits Ginger Beer

10 x Kit & Bits (For friends and relos)


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (22/12/09)

Some things are best unknow, but I sat down out of interest a went through my brewing history.

I am glad I can say I GIVE a lot of it away, I enjoy brewing a LOT and therefore have a bit to give away 'cos if I drank everything I brewed I would almost certainly would have visited a doctors at some stage for liver problems.

48 batches @ 23 Litres = 1,104 litres.

I see someone has included "water used". I think this is a pretty scary thing considering my brews alone used approx 1,040 litres of "drinkable water" that made it to the fermenter. Imagine how much we use cleaning, sterilizing, mashing etc. Something Goulburn Murray Water is probably monitoring during water restrictions lol.


----------



## Mantis (22/12/09)

I decline to divolge as it may Incriminate me


----------



## WSC (22/12/09)

20 litres of Ginger beer and 20l of pale ale...that is it!!!!

Now I have built my house and have a 3 bay shed with 2 fridges and a sink the brewing will be in full swing for 2010......the year of beer!

edit speeling


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (22/12/09)

WSC said:


> 20 litres of Ginger beer and 20l of pale ale...that is it!!!!
> 
> Now I have built my house and have a 3 bay shed with 2 fridges and a sink the brewing will be in full swing for 2010......the year of beer!
> 
> edit speeling




Sounds like 2010 litres for 2010 - good to keep the figures nice and round.
87 batches @ 23 litres....sounds like a good personal challenge lol.


----------



## T.D. (22/12/09)

I don't know how you guys find the time to brew this much! That's almost one batch every week!

I had a quick look last night and I did 10 17L batches for myself. I am a bit of a lightweight it seems...


----------



## Pollux (22/12/09)

I make a point of getting up on one of my weekly RDOs at 6am (generally the little one will demand this anyway)

The day before I weigh and crush my grain into a sealed bucket, measure up my strike/sparge water, leaving the strike in the urn on a timer to turn on at 5:30am.

This sees mashing in by 6:30am, and generally cleaned and packed up by 10:30am.


----------



## KHB (22/12/09)

Pollux said:


> I make a point of getting up on one of my weekly RDOs at 6am (generally the little one will demand this anyway)
> 
> The day before I weigh and crush my grain into a sealed bucket, measure up my strike/sparge water, leaving the strike in the urn on a timer to turn on at 5:30am.
> 
> This sees mashing in by 6:30am, and generally cleaned and packed up by 10:30am.


+1

I work sixty hour weeks so im not home much and when i am i try to spend time with the kids so i set up the day before and mash in at 6am all done by 11


Cheers
KHB


----------



## sumo (22/12/09)

Pollux said:


> I make a point of getting up on one of my weekly RDOs at 6am (generally the little one will demand this anyway)
> 
> The day before I weigh and crush my grain into a sealed bucket, measure up my strike/sparge water, leaving the strike in the urn on a timer to turn on at 5:30am.
> 
> This sees mashing in by 6:30am, and generally cleaned and packed up by 10:30am.


+2

Last year I made 32 batches @ 23 litres = 736. Most of it my brother in law drank, I should never have taught him how to fill his own bottles from my kegs....


----------



## Mantis (22/12/09)

Hmmm, just got home and checked beersmith and in round figures 1200L.

Damn, I must have spilled a lot h34r:


----------



## Pollux (22/12/09)

Mantis, did you check BS by simply adding each batch together or is there actually a report?


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/12/09)

Just checked- not counting an infected cider, I brewed 650L this year. A fair effort, I'd say.

EDIT: That counts the beer in the fermenter now, of course.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/12/09)

KHB said:


> +1
> 
> I work sixty hour weeks so im not home much and when i am i try to spend time with the kids so i set up the day before and mash in at 6am all done by 11
> 
> ...




Yep, I've known KHB for a while now, but known his SWAMBO a little longer h34r: :lol: Its a PITA for me to try and keep track of your hours :lol: 

BYB


----------



## paulwolf350 (28/12/09)

My 2009 tally stands at

All Grain - 456 L
Partials - 92 L
K + K - 212 L

so all up 760 litres

Paul


----------



## KHB (28/12/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Yep, I've known KHB for a while now, but known his SWAMBO a little longer h34r: :lol: Its a PITA for me to try and keep track of your hours :lol:
> 
> BYB




Smart arse!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/12/09)

1358lt ... mmmm


----------



## NickB (28/12/09)

...And I reckon at least half of that was consumed at the Xmas Case Swap Ned! 

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/12/09)

NickB said:


> ...And I reckon at least half of that was consumed at the Xmas Case Swap Ned!
> 
> Cheers




Nick ,, by the feel of it I think I consumed the other half over xmas itself.. lol


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/12/09)

KHB said:


> Smart arse!


----------



## Doc (31/12/09)

Just been over my notes.
Knew it had been a quieter year on the brewing front.
Looks like I only nudged 700 litres this year. 
I guess, that goes hand in hand with keeping the fitness and health up.
Anticipate that 2010 will be about the same.

Doc


----------



## Pennywise (31/12/09)

1320 litres, but I had help drinking alot of it


----------



## Korev (31/12/09)

457 and still have a lot 200l left


----------

